
Introducing Operators: Putting Operational Knowledge into Software on Kubernetes - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/introducing-operators.html
======
philips
If you want to dive directly into the technical details here are two example
Operators for etcd distributed key-value and Prometheus monitoring:

\- [https://coreos.com/blog/introducing-the-etcd-
operator.html](https://coreos.com/blog/introducing-the-etcd-operator.html)

\- [https://coreos.com/blog/the-prometheus-
operator.html](https://coreos.com/blog/the-prometheus-operator.html)

